# :: ECS Tuning :: Volkswagen Beetle (2012+) LED Daytime Running Lights - New Item !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

*Volkswagen Beetle (2012+) LED Daytime Running Lights - $39.95 Shipped!*

Go from ordinary to extraordinary in minutes with bright white LEDs.

Easy to install, this premium lighting upgrade will give your Beetle the most impressive set of lights on the road. Watch as white light explodes though the prisms in the lens facets to create a look you can never get with filament bulbs.

Each complete kit is plug-n-play ready to go. Just switch the bulbs; it's really that easy.


----------



## jtack (Dec 9, 2013)

I have these and they look great. A little tricky to get installed into the housing, but they do look pretty cool, and the customer service at ECS is top notch from my experience.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

jtack said:


> I have these and they look great. A little tricky to get installed into the housing, but they do look pretty cool, and the customer service at ECS is top notch from my experience.


Well thank you for the purchase and the kind words sir!


Andy


----------



## AustinBell91 (Mar 12, 2013)

I do like the way these looked in my beetle, except they made my BCM mess up and my lights wouldn't come on. I replicated the issue twice now. While, I know it isn't ECS' fault (their customer service is amazing!) these Ziza lights have been nothing but issues for me. I hope everyone else has better results than I did. I'll stick with the yellow halogen bulbs :/


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*AustinBell91* - PM sent.


Andy


----------

